# Help me buy the right tiller to run electronics



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think most of the small outboards run stators not alternators, but the charging kits usually only come if they have electric start


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> I think most of the small outboards run stators not alternators, but the charging kits usually only come if they have electric start


OK so if I buy an electric start, I need to ask whether it has a "charging kit" ? Looking at a zuk 20hp tiller


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It has it already. All modern electric starts do to my knowledge. My yamaha has a 10amp at WOT. Look at the specs on the zuki site, it will tell you.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The answer to your question is, maybe. Amp output varies from outboard to outboard. 

If we look at the Yamaha F25, it has an output of 13 amp with a rectifier regulator. If you step down the the F20 it lists alternator output at 10 amp but there is an ** next to that number, so it will depend on which variation of the outboard you're looking to buy. 

A light bar, a radio, and sonar shouldn't be all that taxing on a high amp/hr battery.


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> The answer to your question is, maybe. Amp output varies from outboard to outboard.
> 
> If we look at the Yamaha F25, it has an output of 13 amp with a rectifier regulator. If you step down the the F20 it lists alternator output at 10 amp but there is an ** next to that number, so it will depend on which variation of the outboard you're looking to buy.
> 
> A light bar, a radio, and sonar shouldn't be all that taxing on a high amp/hr battery.


Thanks! Picking up the new f25 today!


----------

